# Easy port request?



## Kaleb Randleaxe (Jun 13, 2011)

I prefer the title bar in ArcSwift ( http://zdunex25.deviantart.com/art/A...-CM7-207396556 ) to the one in Liberty GB AOSP. They are essentially very similar, but Liberty AOSP has a solid black, whereas ArcSwift has a bit more dimension to it. Is there any way somebody could port the title bar from ArcSwift to Liberty AOSP for me? I have a very limited knowledge of porting, and would rather not spend hours messing things up. :wub:

The link for the ArcSwift .zip is up there, and AOSP Liberty can be found at: http://bit.ly/mOJl0o

EDIT: Fore more clarification, I like the icons of AOSP Liberty in the notification bar (I'm pretty sure they're the same, anyways). All I really want is the black background changed. :]


----------

